# Am I crazy?



## Llp21161

Hello, I am 39 a few months from turning 40. My biological clock must have been set wrong and I am entertaining the thought of trying to have a child. I have read about the risks, etc. But wanted to talk to real people who waited a bit to have a child. My husband is younger and supportive of any decision. Like I said I just wanted to reach out. Thank you .


----------



## Witchrose

Hi.

I was childless by choice until I was almost 40, too. I was so happily childless free (having a kid was never ever once in my thoughts before) that I was really shocked when I started feeling the desire. I waited awhile longer to see if it was a true want or just some weird passing hormonal phase before telling my husband. (he had always wanted kids but accepted that I did not)

So the feeling turned out to be real.. and yeah, we went for it. :) And you know what? I conceived naturally within a year, had a dream pregnancy (no sickness at all!), and gave birth to a healthy (knock on wood!), sweet-tempered (knock on wood!) boy.

Only you know if becoming a parent is right for you. But if you do want to... go for it! Don't get caught up with potential negatives. It's one thing to be aware of possible problems regarding conceiving, pregnancy, etc... and it's another to *focus* on them. 

If I can give a bit of unsolicitated advice, it would be that if you decide to go for it, then just continue living your life as you are now. (just minus any birth control measures you might be currently using, of course) Don't turn your life into "trying to become pregnant". That just causes unnecessary stress.

Good luck!


----------



## Llp21161

Oh thank you! That is our plan. I go to the Dr next week for my annual check up and to tell them about my plan. We have decided that is it happens, great! If not, well then it wasn't in the cards. Thank you for the kind words and great advice!


----------



## Nikko88

I had my first at 38 and now am about to deliver my second months shy of my 40's birthday.

All I can say is if you want to try, do it. I didn't meet my husband until I was 36 and am glad I waited to start a family. It's exhausting no matter what age you start at. And the medical community considers anything over 35 advanced maternal age. All it meant for us was a few more scans and a little extra worry about genetic defects. However, with early screening that can be ruled out quickly.

My husband and I are reasonably healthy and it really didn't take any longer to conceive either time than it would have if we were both younger.

Being a parent is the hardest thing I've ever done (and the most exhausting), but it has also been the most rewarding.


----------



## Mumof12

Hi,my advice is if you want it,go for it I'm currently pregnant with baby number 13 at 43 total surprise,you can and will cope and fact of the matter is that if you are able to fall pregnant then mother nature is clearly saying you are capable,that's my opinion anyway ,good luck x


----------



## Clever.Name

Hello! I'm pregnant with number 3 at age 39, and had my dd at age 36 (and a ds at 33). This pregnancy is definitely the hardest of the three, however it took no time at all to become pregnant (unlike the other two). If you decide to go for it, enjoy, and don't stress. Women have babies later these days...best of luck!


----------

